# Looking for a QUIET sump pump for a 29gal tank



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm thinking about putting together a 29 gallon tank with a 20 gallon sump. I'm thinking I'd like to deliver between 200 and 300 gph at about 3 feet of head (maybe as much as 4feet, but I don't think it'll be quite that much).

My only experience with a sump pump was a Mag-Drive 9.5 for a 100 gallon tank, and I found it to be unacceptably noisy. I figured there had to be something wrong with it, so I sent it back, and my replacement was just as noisy (doh!).

I'd like to put this tank in my bedroom, so push comes to shove I'll save pennies for an eheim cannister, but I like the flexibility a sump would offer me (not to mention the extra water it adds to the system). I'll be fighting my water hardness (I'm thinking a "trickle-filter" using crushed limestone as the media should bring my soft water up to something more palatable for a tanganyikan shell-dweller). It also hides the heater, leaving me with a less cluttered tank . Unfortunately anything in the tank proper will stand out like a sore thumb since there won't be any plants or other "furniture" to speak of.

thanks in advance for all your advice!

-Rick


----------



## drummerguydw (Mar 28, 2008)

I use the rio hyperflow for my sump pump, basically the only noise I hear is from the water slashing around when it goes into the sump itself.


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

The quietest pumps are the centrifugal type pumps, but they add lots of heat to the water. This pump has been around a while under different names, I once had one but gave up on it due to the added heat.

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumP ... eidon.html

As far as the mags, the key is to use the anti-vibration pad they sell. They include them with the larger pumps but sell them separately. They just adhere to the bottom of the pump. I'm sitting next to a mag 9.5 and like the poster above, I cannot hear (or feel) the pump at all.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

fishyfishyfishy said:


> The quietest pumps are the centrifugal type pumps, but they add lots of heat to the water. This pump has been around a while under different names, I once had one but gave up on it due to the added heat.
> 
> http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_AquariumP ... eidon.html


Wowzers, I think that poseidon is more pump than I need. 


> As far as the mags, the key is to use the anti-vibration pad they sell. They include them with the larger pumps but sell them separately. They just adhere to the bottom of the pump. I'm sitting next to a mag 9.5 and like the poster above, I cannot hear (or feel) the pump at all.


I've heard lots of good things about the mag's, which is why I bought one. I set it on top of some split vinyl tubing in an effort to quell the noise, to no avail. It was definately quieter than sitting on glass, but still quite loud. It's also possible that both my pumps came from the same lot and it had issues, I'm having a hard time imagining a pad making my pump quiet enough not to hear. I gave my 100 gallon tank to a friend though, so when I find the pump I'm going to give it to him and it'll be his problem *halo*. the Mag 9.5 is WAY more than I need for the tank I'm planning.

-Rick


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

drummerguydw said:


> I use the rio hyperflow for my sump pump, basically the only noise I hear is from the water slashing around when it goes into the sump itself.


Do they make small ones? I just checked big al's (drsfostersmith has been slow for me lately) and the smallest they had was the 14HF, which was over 600 gph at 4' head! That's over twice the flow I want/need. The poor multi's wouldn't know what to do with that kind of current in a 29gallon (reminiscent of when I had some in a temporary 10gallon tank with an AC300! The AC output was on one side of the tank, and they set up housekeeping in the far corner, never venturing close to the whirlpool of doom!)

-Rick


----------



## fishyfishyfishy (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm a nut about quiet tanks. What those simple, yet effective pads do is prevent the vibrations from transferring to your sump/stand/tubing etc. That's what's responsible for most noise. I've got 2 9.5 and a 12 on a 225 and they are absolutely silent. You cannot hear them standing right next to the tank. Same for my 9 on my 54g which is submerged and same for my 9 on my 60g which is external. The vibration is responsible for alot of noise.

If the mag isn't primed properly or perhaps the intake is to high and air is getting trapped, that could be responsible for some noise. There should be no mechanical type noise coming from the pump. Get rid of the vibration and it should be silent.

I've been through Rainbow Lifegards, Quiet Ones, Iwakis, Little Giant, Dolphins, Rios and Mags over the years looking for quiet pumps and run mags on all my smaller tanks now and a Dolphin on my 450g.


----------

